# Hopes fade for coach that was attacked



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm at a loss for words here. Dedicated father, husband and coach attacked by a worthless POS. Asked to escort a concerned parent, because of threatening text messages. This is just unreal! May a jury give you the needle ASAP!

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/metropolitan/7406727.html


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Scumbag...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Scumbag...


X2..Sorry arse POS!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/26676366/detail.html

Sad update. RIP Coach Mathews.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The POS should be facing new charges now that he is dead. I was just talking to someone that knew him today, that scumbag is out on only 30,000 dollar bond,a nd BS assault charges. It better be at minimum manslaughter, if not murder 3. He was waiting for the confrontation, it doesn't matter if him hitting his head was an accident or not. I hope he enjoys the 20 years.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

someone posted this in the comments > Another Houston based news site has video showing Newman leaving the courthouse, accompanied by and holding hands with the very woman who needed protection from him just three days earlier. Unbelievable. Way to go, lady. What a great way to honor the life of Chris Matthews, the man who gave his life to protect you.<< wow,, i just dont understand why people that keep going thru life living with a person thats abusive keeps going back, she may end up dead too one day.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

roundman said:


> someone posted this in the comments > Another Houston based news site has video showing Newman leaving the courthouse, accompanied by and holding hands with the very woman who needed protection from him just three days earlier. Unbelievable. Way to go, lady. What a great way to honor the life of Chris Matthews, the man who gave his life to protect you.<< wow


SOME PEOPLE???????


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

deke said:


> The POS should be facing new charges now that he is dead. I was just talking to someone that knew him today, that scumbag is out on only 30,000 dollar bond,a nd BS assault charges. It better be at minimum manslaughter, if not murder 3. He was waiting for the confrontation, it doesn't matter if him hitting his head was an accident or not. I hope he enjoys the 20 years.


I hope he get more.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Where is the CIA when we need them


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

My dad always told me, "Son, there is not a woman in this world worth killing over"... You know, I agree.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

capt. david said:


> boy quess you all know the true story! lets just say his wife did or was having an affair with the man. then what? this belongs in the jungle because it will get heated!


Well even is she was cheating. There are plenty out there that won't do that. Just move on and find another. Been through that a time or two myself. I finally found a woman that wouldn't do that.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Exactly what would hitting the man accomplish? Regardless of what did or did not transpire with his wife, what is the best possible outcome of violence? You kick his *** and he never speaks to your wife again. Big deal. You still have a cheating wife. Worst outcome? You go to prison for the remainder of your (what now may be short) life or he kills you. I just don't understand the concept of physical violence to right a real or perceived wrong. Self-defense is one thing, but revenge? It will never end well.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

no doubt hitting him will not fix the cheating spouse. i do not believe his thought was to kill the coach. all i was saying there is alot more too the story as too why it happened. right or wrong bad deal all the way around.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sounds like a movie-in-the-making


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

What I read was that they were at a team and family gathering after a game, and the woman had recieved some intimidating text's so the coach, whose wife was in attendance walked her to the car since she was scared. Just what I read.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

rlw said:


> What I read was that they were at a team and family gathering after a game, and the woman had recieved some intimidating text's so the coach, whose wife was in attendance walked her to the car since she was scared. Just what I read.


Heard the same thing. The man killed was supposedly NOT having an affair with the guys wife. In fact, his own wife was there at the dinner.

Bottom line, the guy(and apparently his wife) are lower than low and he needs to be in jail for the rest of his life. She's an even bigger idiot because she knows what he did and still decides to stay with him.

Reminds me of my idiot neighbor who's had her husband arrested TWICE for domestic violence. Broke 3 ribs the first time, the second time(NYE), she was 7 1/2 months pregnant.

He just moved back in this week....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you cant turn a HOO into a housewive????


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I call it the dog treatment. You beat a dog long enough it won't leave your side no matter what.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow I am amazed that so many people from 2Cool were there and personnally knew these families and their situations.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

LDS said:


> Wow I am amazed that so many people from 2Cool were there and personnally knew these families and their situations.


thats how we rool on 2COOL!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

3 sides to every story. Sad either way.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

rlw has it right and it is pretty close to the other story that getchasum describes. 

The husband then ex husband then husband again was also at the team party. He evidently got kicked out of the dining establishment for being an axx hole. While he was outside he was texting threatening messages to his wife. When she goes to leave she tells the coach that she is scared. So the coach leaves his wife of 6 months to walk the lady out to the car.....

When they picked the guy up again now for murder the wife was patting him on the shoulder and consoling him that everything was going to be ok....

Many other sad facts around this story.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Definately a tragedy.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Regardless of who did what, a $30,000 bond is not sufficient. A man is dead. Does not matter if it was an accident or intentional, a person hit another person and the person who was hit is dead. I am getting pretty tired of the ridiculously low bonds.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

We learned of this at a wedding reception Saturday night from a Cypress Creek swim team dad that was a co worker and friend of Matthews!

The community is very distraught over this...they said Matthews was one of the good guys and the kids loved him!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

West Bay Wader said:


> rlw has it right and it is pretty close to the other story that getchasum describes.
> 
> The husband then ex husband then husband again was also at the team party. He evidently got kicked out of the dining establishment for being an axx hole. While he was outside he was texting threatening messages to his wife. When she goes to leave she tells the coach that she is scared. So the coach leaves his wife of 6 months to walk the lady out to the car.....
> 
> ...


You read that where?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Very sad situation. Unfortunately, this has happened since men and women inhabited the earth. I would hope I could walk away, but who is to say. We never know until we are in the situation this guy was in. This is a case where a LEO should have been called, and this young man would still be alive. You involve yourself in someone else marital problems, you're on thin ice.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike,

I didn't read that. It was a gathering of soccer parents after a game. That is the story from a soccer parent.

I probably shouldn't have put that in. The news media first ran the story with a more "sensational" angle to it. At least 1 soccer parent called up some of the media and ripped them a new one for it.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

He just f***** his life up forever over a punch and a woman. He should serve some time and pay for funeral expenses.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Sad story. Prayers for Mattews family and the kids involved.

On a side note. I have landed some punches in my life and am very glad and lucky none of them ended up like that. I have also been struck a few times and lucky there aswell.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Sad story. The story seems incomplete! But $30K bond for a murder is incomprehensible.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

$30,000 bond? What a joke.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

West Bay Wader said:


> Many other sad *facts* around this story.


Were you there?


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

LDS said:


> Were you there?


LDS,

I was not. That info was from a soccer parent before it turned into a murder investigation.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> $30,000 bond? What a joke.


Must agree. A similar incident in Corpus in 2007, and bond was set at $100,000. The guy only served 2 years of a ten year sentence though.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Sad story. The story seems incomplete! But $30K bond for a murder is incomprehensible.


At the time, it was $30K for assault. It still will not be murder, it will end up as an involuntary manslaughter charge.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

have to agree mike. i don't believe the man in question had thoughts about murdering the coach.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Crime of passion maybe but a guy trying to do the lady a fovor was killed and she is just as responsible as the husband.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Brokejeep said:


> Crime of passion maybe but a guy trying to do the lady a fovor was killed and she is just as responsible as the husband.


Nonsense. The only person responsible for his actions is the husband.

If I ask you to drive me home on an icy road and you wreck and kill yourself, am I responsible? No. While I knew the possibility existed that something might happen and one or both of us would be injured or killed, I had no prior knowledge that would lead me to believe that it was probable that you would die because I asked you to help me. You also made the conscious decision to perform these actions, even though a reasonable person would conclude that the risks of doing so might include injury or death. Any reasonable person would see that walking a woman to her car after her husband has threatened bodily injury would pose risks. This makes the coach an honorable man who was trying to protect a woman, but does not make the woman a murderer.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

wow everybody has this case fiqured out! perry mason could not have done a better job!!! why try this guy just hang him! so txgoddes quess you knew the victim well, to call him a honorable man?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Obviously there are some details about this case that have not yet been released. I read a couple of different news articles, and I didn't see anything about the woman receiving threatening text messages, or that his wife was also at the dinner. Nor did I see specifically why the man showed up at the restaurant, and what exactly prompted him to throw a punch. Maybe the man and woman were kissing, or holding hands, or hugging. Maybe the deceased threw the first punch. There had to have been some sort of confrontation first. I don't discount the possibility that the whole scenario was completely innocent, just a guy walking a somewhat frightened woman to her car. But it sure sounds like there is a bit more to it that we don't know yet.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

capt. david said:


> wow everybody has this case fiqured out! perry mason could not have done a better job!!! why try this guy just hang him! so txgoddes quess you knew the victim well, to call him a honorable man?


I never said anything about the husband, other than he is responsible for his own actions. I stand by that statement.

If you have evidence to the contrary, I will revise my statement about the coach being honorable. Until then, he is a man who put the well-being of a weaker human being above that of his own. Honorable, in my opinion.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txranger said:


> Obviously there are some details about this case that have not yet been released. I read a couple of different news articles, and I didn't see anything about the woman receiving threatening text messages, or that his wife was also at the dinner. Nor did I see specifically why the man showed up at the restaurant, and what exactly prompted him to throw a punch. Maybe the man and woman were kissing, or holding hands, or hugging. Maybe the deceased threw the first punch. There had to have been some sort of confrontation first. I don't discount the possibility that the whole scenario was completely innocent, just a guy walking a somewhat frightened woman to her car. But it sure sounds like there is a bit more to it that we don't know yet.


From the link to the Houston Chronicle on the first post of this thread:

One of the parents expressed concern that she was receiving threatening text messages from her husband, friends said. Matthews decided to escort the woman to her car, in the parking lot of a restaurant in the 14030 block of Memorial Drive in Houston.

As Matthews, whose wife was also at the restaurant, accompanied the woman at about 11 p.m., the husband was waiting for her, friends said. The alleged attacker, Ronald Lee Newman, 51, punched Matthews, who fell to the ground and lost consciousness, police said.


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

This is truly a sad story that will affect a lot of people's lives. No one is perfect and plenty of people have made mistakes in their lives. I know I am not able to sit here and judge anyone that will be left to God and 12 of his peers.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you shoot somebody in the head with a gun but don't mean to kill them does that make you any less a murderer? This man threw a punch and whether he meant to kill the man or not he is still a murderer. Will he get off with a slap on the wrist? Probably. No where, except in a post on here was an affair mentioned, but even if the coach was having an affair and the husband caught them in bed together red handed, he still would have no right to hit the coach or his wife or anyone else. The man needs to spend the rest of his sorry excuse for a life behind bars. He IS a wife beater and he IS a murderer, a man died at his hands due to an intentional attack ... lock him up and throw away the key. There is NEVER an excuse to throw a punch unless you are being attacked and its self defense. At least imo anyway.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

capt. david said:


> wow everybody has this case fiqured out! perry mason could not have done a better job!!! why try this guy just hang him! so txgoddes quess you knew the victim well, to call him a honorable man?


Capt. David, you speak out of both sides of your mouth. How dare you call out Txgoddes when in just earlier you said:

have to agree mike. i don't believe the man in question had thoughts about murdering the coach. 

Who do you think you are? I mean, what basis do you have that you don't believe the man had thoughts about murdering the coach. Sir, you know nothing more that anyone on this site yet you spout trash at someone. What a joke.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Nonsense. The only person responsible for his actions is the husband.
> 
> If I ask you to drive me home on an icy road and you wreck and kill yourself, am I responsible? No. While I knew the possibility existed that something might happen and one or both of us would be injured or killed, I had no prior knowledge that would lead me to believe that it was probable that you would die because I asked you to help me. You also made the conscious decision to perform these actions, even though a reasonable person would conclude that the risks of doing so might include injury or death. Any reasonable person would see that walking a woman to her car after her husband has threatened bodily injury would pose risks. This makes the coach an honorable man who was trying to protect a woman, but does not make the woman a murderer.


Honorable? If this guy had died trying to protect your loved one would you chalk it up an honorable guy taking a calculated risk? I'm just wondering...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> Honorable? If this guy had died trying to protect your loved one would you chalk it up an honorable guy taking a calculated risk? I'm just wondering...


How else would I classify it? If he had died pushing my daughter from in front of a bus, I'd classify it as an honorable man taking a calculated risk. If he had drowned in a pool after rescuing my mother, I'd consider him an honorable man who took a calculated risk. What part would be incorrect? The honorable part or the part where he took a calculated risk?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

didn't spout trash at anyone and if txgoddess feels that i did that wasn't my intent. we have something in the us called due process of the law. quess we will find out more if this ever goes too trial, murder charge or manslaughter. if i directly offend you that wasn't my intend either.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Chris was a super guy*

and our community is grieving a tragic lose . He was a HS coach that you wanted your kids to have as a mentor .

I have spoken to 2 people that were there and said it could have very easily been them who walked her out . As a gentleman , you do that 1,000 out of a 1,000 times.

The affair talk is plain stupid .

RIP Chris .

I get to tell my 10 yr old that he won't be on the sideline anymore. Very sad !

Chris Matthews Memorial Fund

Prosperity Bank
attn: Loretta Russell
8820 Westheimer Rd.
Houston, TX 77063


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

capt. david said:


> didn't spout trash at anyone and if txgoddess feels that i did that wasn't my intent. we have something in the us called due process of the law. quess we will find out more if this ever goes too trial, murder charge or manslaughter. if i directly offend you that wasn't my intend either.


You are correct about due process but obviously you already feel the guy didn't want to 'murder' him. Due process means staying neutral and you are not. And, the man was honorable for walking a woman to her car, especially since the threats was documented. Any guy who wouldn't do that is not a man.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope I get picked on the Jury. How do you spell premeditated???


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> you cant turn a HOO into a housewive????


Hoo's don't act right


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Good grief people... Premeditated murder? Come on, the guy punched another man (something that alot of people would do if they saw another man walking their wife to the car). People punch each other ALL the time and without these results. His head hitting the pavement is what killed him- whether that be an epidural or subdural hemorrhage. If he was gonna hit him guess he should have hit him on the grass-coach would be alive and none of yall would be experts on this whole senario and how it played out... 

Definately a sad story but you guys have turned it into the husband being a cold blooded murderer. Rediculous...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> How else would I classify it? If he had died pushing my daughter from in front of a bus, I'd classify it as an honorable man taking a calculated risk. If he had drowned in a pool after rescuing my mother, I'd consider him an honorable man who took a calculated risk. What part would be incorrect? The honorable part or the part where he took a calculated risk?


This case has very little in common with any of the othe examples of "calculated risk" you have cited. The guy didn't die while driving a friend home on an icy night. He didn't die because he tried to save someone from a speeding bus or a drowning victim from a pool. He was MURDERED trying to be helpful to someone who needed it.

It could be that I misunderstood your original post. It sounded like you were questioning the guy's decision making in this case. The blame for this lies squarely at the feet of the knucklehead that threw the punch.

Thanks, Bayduck, for posting the info on the memorial fund.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bayscout22 said:


> This case has very little in common with any of the othe examples of "calculated risk" you have cited. The guy didn't die while driving a friend home on an icy night. He didn't die because he tried to save someone from a speeding bus or a drowning victim from a pool. He was MURDERED trying to be helpful to someone who needed it.
> 
> It could be that I misunderstood your original post. It sounded like you were questioning the guy's decision making in this case. The blame for this lies squarely at the feet of the knucklehead that threw the punch.
> 
> Thanks, Bayduck, for posting the info on the memorial fund.


No, I wasn't question his decision making. Any honorable man would have done the same thing. In each of the situations, the person put the needs of another person above his own... even though he was aware that it could result in injury or death. We make these opportunity cost decisions every day. Most don't have dire consequences. (Do I risk the speeding ticket to get to work 5 min faster?) I'd say the majority of these decisions are made without any conscious forethought. The fact that he instinctively put another ahead of himself speaks volumes about his character. I thought I made it clear that the only person responsible was the husband.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Brio said:


> Good grief people... Premeditated murder? Come on, the guy punched another man (something that alot of people would do if they saw another man walking their wife to the car). People punch each other ALL the time and without these results. His head hitting the pavement is what killed him- whether that be an epidural or subdural hemorrhage. If he was gonna hit him guess he should have hit him on the grass-coach would be alive and none of yall would be experts on this whole senario and how it played out...
> 
> Definately a sad story but you guys have turned it into the husband being a cold blooded murderer. Rediculous...


Brio , ask if the guy that "accidently killed" Chris for walking a soccer mom

to her car had any martial arts training ?

I think the Chron said something about a Domestic Violence charge that was dropped last summer ????

Rediculous ? Is when you stalk your wife & kill someone for walking her to her car .

Good Day


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Bayduck: 

Rediculous is yall actually believing that this guy hit the coach with sole intent of killing him...
Rediculous is b/c he has a DROPPED charge previously that he is automatically a premeditated murderer...
Rediculous is the fact that yall are so upset over an ACCIDENTAL killing but when a thug with a long standing history of various crimes kills an inocent person for being in the wrong place at the wrong time- it goes unnoticed...
Rediculous is how you all so intimately know the lives of all three persons involved yet have never met them...
Rediculous is how most of you guys would have done the same thing in his shoes... Hippocrits...
Rediculous is how I could probably sell you a bridge right now...

Do carry on...


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Really ?*

I can assure you that " Most of You " don't stalk our wifes and thank the soccer coach that walks our wifes to their cars at 11pm .


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Brio said:


> Good grief people... Premeditated murder? Come on, the guy punched another man (something that alot of people would do if they saw another man walking their wife to the car). People punch each other ALL the time and without these results. His head hitting the pavement is what killed him- whether that be an epidural or subdural hemorrhage. If he was gonna hit him guess he should have hit him on the grass-coach would be alive and none of yall would be experts on this whole senario and how it played out...
> 
> Definately a sad story but you guys have turned it into the husband being a cold blooded murderer. Rediculous...


Only a moronic knuckledragger would punch someone for any reason. He killed a man. Period. He is just as responsible for him dying as if he'd have put a gun to his head and pulled the trigger or put a knife through his heart. The husband is a cold blooded murderer. He was stalking and threatening his wife or the coach would not have felt a need to offer protection while she walked to her car.

I had a husband meet me at my car with intent to kill. He had already written letters to the divorce judge, my parents and his parents apologizing for killing me and taking his own life. Only by the grace of God am I here today ... he succeeded in killing himself in front of me. Had anyone come to my aid and gotten killed would he be any less responsible because he only intended to harm me and him? Heck no. Dead is dead.

Did this jerk premeditate murdering the coach .. no. Is he a cold blooded murderer. You betcha!! And a POS wife beater to boot!! Will he get away with it? Probably, we have a screwed justice system when it comes to cases like this.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

bottom line is it DOESNT matter what his intent was HE KILLED him..period..he acted without knowing any facts and killed a father/husband...and should and will pay for it for a LONG time..


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

You guys crack me up with some of your statements.

No different than putting a gun to his head and pulling the trigger?? Really??? Pretty sure the majority, our judicial system included, disagree. 

I am not condoning what he did, he did indeed kill someone for his actions and should pay the price. What I don't get is that you all act like you are saints and have never hit someone. This could have easily happened to anyone swinging a fist in a parking lot whatever the reason may be.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Brio said:


> Good grief people... Premeditated murder? Come on, the guy punched another man (something that alot of people would do if they saw another man walking their wife to the car). People punch each other ALL the time and without these results. His head hitting the pavement is what killed him- whether that be an epidural or subdural hemorrhage. If he was gonna hit him guess he should have hit him on the grass-coach would be alive and none of yall would be experts on this whole senario and how it played out...
> 
> Definately a sad story but you guys have turned it into the husband being a cold blooded murderer. Rediculous...


 well said


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Brio said:


> Bayduck:
> 
> Rediculous is yall actually believing that this guy hit the coach with sole intent of killing him...
> Rediculous is b/c he has a DROPPED charge previously that he is automatically a premeditated murderer...
> ...


Good God, where do you start with this post?

Your generation has a problem understanding personal responsibility. This guy killed another man. I doubt he meant to kill him, but he died none the less. He should be held responsible for his actions. I hope the jury makes him understand that responsibility. I just hope he loves life in jail... Maybe you can go visit and console him in prison.

P.S. - Learn to use spell check while waiting on visitation days.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Brio, I wish I could say your attitude cracks me up ... but frankly it sickens me.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

My generation has a a problem understanding personal responsibilty??? Where did I state that he should not be held responsible??? 

P.S. -Learn to read all the posts before posting up... And good job pointing out that I mispelled a word b/c you couldn't find anything else to ****** about on my post.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Spirit: come on....

A guy punching another guy is in no way, shape or form anywhere remotely close to someone telling the entire world that they are gonna kill you. Surely you can see the difference.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Brio said:


> My generation has a a problem understanding personal responsibilty??? Where did I state that he should not be held responsible???
> 
> P.S. -Learn to read all the posts before posting up... And good job pointing out that I mispelled a word b/c you couldn't find anything else to ****** about on my post.


Good luck in life son... Know it alls always do well! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

TXXpress: until you stop seeing everything in black and white and actually notice that there is a gray area you will think alot of people are so called "know it alls".


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

SlickWillie said:


> Must agree. A similar incident in Corpus in 2007, and bond was set at $100,000. The guy only served 2 years of a ten year sentence though.


Sounds like the death of Abel Herrero's father. If I were Abel, I think I might would wear a football helmet at all times. A year after his father's death from injuries to the head after being punched twice and then hitting his head on the deck, his sister dies from blunt force trauma to the head (along with other injuries).

In any case, it's almost always a tragedy when someone gets killed like that. Some folks just don't seem to understand just how fragile the human body can be. Don't understand or don't care, I guess.

.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Actually, Intent DOES very much matter, as to what he can be charged with. But, yes, the result is a man killed by assault.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

So if I loose my temper at my brother,I hit him in the nose,should I be charged with attempted murder? Even if I only bloody his nose? Just curious...


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

If you said you were going to kill him, people heard it, believed it, you bloodied his nose and he yelled,he's trying to kill me. and he pressed charges...........maybe. lots of ands n ifs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Brio said:


> Good grief people... Premeditated murder? Come on, the guy punched another man (something that alot of people would do if they saw another man walking their wife to the car). People punch each other ALL the time and without these results. *His head hitting the pavement is what killed him-* whether that be an epidural or subdural hemorrhage. If he was gonna hit him guess he should have hit him on the grass-coach would be alive and none of yall would be experts on this whole senario and how it played out...
> 
> Definately a sad story but you guys have turned it into the husband being a cold blooded murderer. Rediculous...


That's about the most retarded thing I have read in a while. It's like a shooter saying "I didn't kill that man, the bullet's impact did". A man is dead and another man is charged with killing him. I hope he gets a nice wife in the pen to enjoy his time behind bars with. It's just too bad that coach wasn't a CHL holder, and carrying. As far as punching someone for walking my wife to her car, you must be speaking for yourself, because I wouldn't have.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Well, you are entitled to your opinion... There IS a difference in your analogy. If you are shooting at someone- you probably mean to kill them. You can't tell me that his intent of hitting was to kill him....... 
Personally, I have never punched another before but it DOES happen all the time. Guess you live sheltered lives to not know this stuff happens all the time. It was his misfortune that it turned into manslaughter instead of just assult. IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYBODY! You people neeed to come back to the real world and get your head out of the clouds.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dude, I stand 6 foot 7 and weigh 320 pounds. I assure you if I throw a punch, it's very likely to kill someone. I don't lead a sheltered life and just because "it happens all the time" doesn't justify it nor does it make it right. That POS that threw that punch is going to jail, and not county. He took another man's life and has royally screwed up his own. It won't happen to me, because I am certainly not going to risk my life, or screwing up my family's life. It's people like you thinking it's perfectly normal to go around punching people that are the real problem. It's a real good way to end up with a .357 hole between your eyes around here.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

LOL, where did I justfy what he did? "It''s people like you thinking it's perfectly normal to go around punching people that are the real problem". Really??? So, me being a normal law abiding citizen making a contribution to society is the real problem... The charges will be manslaughter b/c of it being an accident- not murder in the first degree of whatever number you want to throw on it. My whole point of posting up on this thread was to open yalls eyes that this was not a cold blooded, premeditated murder plot in which the whole world somehow knew about but instead an accident that could happen to anyone, YES ANYONE. 

The law see's this case differently than a random gang bang or any other intended act of murder. Just b/c you don't agree with the law, don't get your panties in a wad.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

spirit said:


> Only a moronic knuckledragger would punch someone for any reason. He killed a man. Period. He is just as responsible for him dying as if he'd have put a gun to his head and pulled the trigger or put a knife through his heart. The husband is a cold blooded murderer. He was stalking and threatening his wife or the coach would not have felt a need to offer protection while she walked to her car.
> 
> I had a husband meet me at my car with intent to kill. He had already written letters to the divorce judge, my parents and his parents apologizing for killing me and taking his own life. Only by the grace of God am I here today ... he succeeded in killing himself in front of me. Had anyone come to my aid and gotten killed would he be any less responsible because he only intended to harm me and him? Heck no. Dead is dead.
> 
> Did this jerk premeditate murdering the coach .. no. Is he a cold blooded murderer. You betcha!! And a POS wife beater to boot!! Will he get away with it? Probably, we have a screwed justice system when it comes to cases like this.


 Yep, pos purposely hit another man in anger and caused his death, it wasn't an accident or self defense, it was murder.



Mont said:


> That's about the most retarded thing I have read in a while. It's like a shooter saying "I didn't kill that man, the bullet's impact did". A man is dead and another man is charged with killing him. I hope he gets a nice wife in the pen to enjoy his time behind bars with. It's just too bad that coach wasn't a CHL holder, and carrying. As far as punching someone for walking my wife to her car, you must be speaking for yourself, because I wouldn't have.


 I agree Mont, my wife has male friends, I don't find myself getting jealous over it.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Brio said:


> LOL, where did I justfy what he did? "It''s people like you thinking it's perfectly normal to go around punching people that are the real problem". Really??? So, me being a normal law abiding citizen making a contribution to society is the real problem... The charges will be manslaughter b/c of it being an accident- not murder in the first degree of whatever number you want to throw on it. My whole point of posting up on this thread was to open yalls eyes that this was not a cold blooded, premeditated murder plot in which the whole world somehow knew about but instead an accident that could happen to anyone, YES ANYONE.
> 
> The law see's this case differently than a random gang bang or any other intended act of murder. Just b/c you don't agree with the law, don't get your panties in a wad.


It was no accident, it was anger and violence directed at another human being.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I can't find any news as to what the guy has now been charged with. Anyone know?


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Brio said:


> Well, you are entitled to your opinion... There IS a difference in your analogy. If you are shooting at someone- you probably mean to kill them. You can't tell me that his intent of hitting was to kill him.......
> Personally, I have never punched another before but it DOES happen all the time. Guess you live sheltered lives to not know this stuff happens all the time. It was his misfortune that it turned into manslaughter instead of just assult. IT COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO ANYBODY! You people neeed to come back to the real world and get your head out of the clouds.


Throwing punches is something that "happens all the time" in Jr High. Do you work for a living? Have a family? If so, throwing punches is something you are probably going to learn to refrain from pretty quickly.

Brio - I'd love to hear your thoughts on this man's family. Where do they go from here, after the pavement killed thier father and husband?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*Brio* I understand what you're saying. Your right,99% of the male population have had a fist fight at one time or another,including myself. Guys fight with brothers,friends,bar fights, over women and simple disagreements. With out the intent to "KILL" another. Just throw a good ***** whoopin and its over. These actions are from adolecent and immature folks.

This happend with grown adults.

I'm only 35 but way to grown to throw a punch at someone. I have a family,and I value others lives as they 2 might have a family. If I have to fight to protect myself,it's going to involve a gun. I'm to old to fight and to smart to stick around for it to happen. I belive in protecting yourself. Next time someone gets killed over a fist fight,think about this case. A simple punch can kill someone.

The man was an adult and knew better. I don't think he intended to kill the coach,but it happend. Alot of folks lives have been affected by this in the worse way.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

No matter the story the situation is sad and a man is dead ...


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Brio said:


> TXXpress: until you stop seeing everything in black and white and actually notice that there is a gray area you will think alot of people are so called "know it alls".


I was 27 years old once and thought I knew everything....

No gray area here son. A man died. The real world is completely different than your liberal classroom. The faster you figure that out, the better off you will be.


----------



## LnghrnDvlDog (Jul 14, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> Throwing punches is something that "happens all the time" in Jr High. Do you work for a living? Have a family? If so, throwing punches is something you are probably going to learn to refrain from pretty quickly.
> 
> Brio - I'd love to hear your thoughts on this man's family. Where do they go from here, after the pavement killed thier father and husband?


I am with brio on this one, guess several of you never turn the TV on b/c fist fights are not an uncommon thing. Whether that be in middle school, bars, wherever.... At no point did he say it was "ok" to throw punches. You guys are reading way too much into what was written instead of what actually was written.

And now it appears that he got banned for stating his opinion b/c it wasn't what the consensus believed in...:an5:

Gay dolphins for all:brew:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like Brio was sent to banned camp!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

LnghrnDvlDog said:


> I am with brio on this one, guess several of you never turn the TV on b/c fist fights are not an uncommon thing. Whether that be in middle school, bars, wherever.... At no point did he say it was "ok" to throw punches. You guys are reading way too much into what was written instead of what actually was written.
> 
> And now it appears that he got banned for stating his opinion b/c it wasn't what the consensus believed in...:an5:
> 
> Gay dolphins for all:brew:


Seriously dude, he said the pavement killed the guy. Is that what you are siding with?


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

LnghrnDvlDog said:


> I am with brio on this one, guess several of you never turn the TV on b/c fist fights are not an uncommon thing. Whether that be in middle school, bars, wherever.... At no point did he say it was "ok" to throw punches. You guys are reading way too much into what was written instead of what actually was written.
> 
> And now it appears that he got banned for stating his opinion b/c it wasn't what the consensus believed in...:an5:
> 
> Gay dolphins for all:brew:


Do you think violent assault is acceptable social behavior?


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Brio sounds like a liberal defense lawyer!!

On another note, my wife was in school with the coach from elementary through highschool. She says he was a really nice guy that had a lot of friends and everyone liked. 

This is very sad, I feel so sad for the wife and little kids.


----------



## LnghrnDvlDog (Jul 14, 2009)

Now I see why I don't post on this forum... Seriously, go back and read. His whole arguement is that he was not a cold blooded, premeditated murderer like everyone says he is b/c he punched a guy. If he wanted to kill him don't you think he would have brought a knife or a gun. 

Dreamcaster, you are indeed living in a fairy tale if you think at any point from my or brio's statements that we think assault is "acceptable social behavior". As stated before, read what was written and stop making it something that it's not. Brio stated that he SHOULD BE PUNISHED. That is not what the discussion was about. Leave it alone. The discussion was and has always been premeditated vs accidental death. That is all. Not about if its ok to punch people and kill people and stalk people..... blah, blah,blah...And guess what, the law would agree with me. Two attorneys in the fam and they both said that no judge would give this guy a murder charge for an incidental murder- it would be manslaughter... Same as when you kill another in a vehicle wreck. There is a difference for those that don't see black and white only. The end result is the same but the law cares about how you get to that end result. 

Devildog out


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

LnghrnDvlDog said:


> Now I see why I don't post on this forum... Seriously, go back and read. His whole arguement is that he was not a cold blooded, premeditated murderer like everyone says he is b/c he punched a guy. If he wanted to kill him don't you think he would have brought a knife or a gun.
> 
> Dreamcaster, you are indeed living in a fairy tale if you think at any point from my or brio's statements that we think assault is "acceptable social behavior". As stated before, read what was written and stop making it something that it's not. Brio stated that he SHOULD BE PUNISHED. That is not what the discussion was about. Leave it alone. The discussion was and has always been premeditated vs accidental death. That is all. Not about if its ok to punch people and kill people and stalk people..... blah, blah,blah...And guess what, the law would agree with me. Two attorneys in the fam and they both said that no judge would give this guy a murder charge for an incidental murder*- it would be manslaughter... Same as when you kill another in a vehicle wreck.* There is a difference for those that don't see black and white only. The end result is the same but the law cares about how you get to that end result.
> 
> Devildog out


Granted if a life is lost the results are the same, but the law is obviously short sighted if it doesn't know the difference between an auto accident and an intentional physical bodily assault.


----------



## LnghrnDvlDog (Jul 14, 2009)

Dreamcaster, you are absolutely correct. What people are failing to realize is that the law does care if a death is intentional or not. I believe that is all brio was wanting to get across. If he could still post up I would assume he would say the same. But that's another topic for another day... Getting banned for argueing with the administrator. Geez, pretty sad indeed b/c nothing was written that hasn't been posted up before on another topic.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

dragging this one back from the depths.

So an update on this story is that the husband got an assault charge and 1 yr in jail. Seems the banned camp in this thread were on to something... 
Still a sad outcome regardless (for the coach and his family).


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

^ yep,

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...year-in-jail-in-punching-death-of-3909050.php


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

1 year?
That sucks, I was honestly hoping the punch thrower had died in jail.


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

He'll get what he deserves, one way or another. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like he had a good attorney...

Newman's attorney, George Parnham, said his client can be heard in 911 calls played for the jury trying the help Matthews. Newman was anxious and in tears, Parnham said.
"If Ronnie and his wife had left the parking lot and allowed this man to lie in a small pool of blood, hadn't struck out fishing and got bashed for something he posted on 2COOLfishing that morning, this case never would have been solved," he said. "It's Ronnie Newman's efforts to get help for the man he struck that resolved this matter."


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

They will never change, a wife beater and assaulter will always attack at any moment. Give him a needle he needs it


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Sounds like he had a good attorney..."


Shirley you jest, Robert.. Geo Parnham ???..."Good Attorney" ????

His record is probably the worst of any defense attorney who ever practiced law...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

This sounds like a pure case of "Murder" to me. Why anything less?

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is another one that seems to have fallen out of the news almost instantly, and never gone to court. It doesn't seem anything is happening.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/m...g-argument-at-upper-kirby-apartments/28314158


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

chaco said:


> Here is another one that seems to have fallen out of the news almost instantly, and never gone to court. It doesn't seem anything is happening.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/m...g-argument-at-upper-kirby-apartments/28314158


^ 
Looks like next court date is July 14 but it'll probably get reset again. click on settings & activities for additional info.

http://www.hcdistrictclerk.com/edoc...2NkdfN7WdZMQ94f0TO4+hGBocUuy813ZhmNB3YchDH0M=


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ I remember that one. Hopefully the judge says time's up. No more resets.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

djwag94 said:


> ^
> Looks like next court date is July 14 but it'll probably get reset again. click on settings & activities for additional info.
> 
> http://www.hcdistrictclerk.com/edoc...2NkdfN7WdZMQ94f0TO4+hGBocUuy813ZhmNB3YchDH0M=


Wonder if there is any update from yesterday?
(The link is now expired.)


----------

